# Tastefully Simple Bountiful Beer Bread Mix



## muzzlet (Oct 24, 2007)

Has anybody tried this? It's really good, but I think it's outrageously expensive for a box of flour, baking soda, salt and sugar. I know it's not hard to make from scratch, but I don't know the amounts to use. 

Does anybody have a good beer bread recipe they have actually made, not just Googled? For the TS mix, you just add 12 oz beer, stir and bake. I would be more than willing to do a little more for a better outcome! 

Thanks!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2007)

So, how is Cleveland - is The Flats still there or is it gone?  I tried to drink it dry one night 

I wish I had one for you but I don't.  I know a very long time ago I made one from scratch but I don't have the recipe.  Sorry.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 25, 2007)

Try looking in the Food Network site, or just Google it.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 26, 2007)

muzzlet, try this recipe.  It is so fast and easy.  In fact I made a loaf last week to eat with chili.  

Beer Bread


----------



## muzzlet (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey Kitchenelf, Cleveland is fine! Still in shock over the drubbing the Indians took at the hands of Bosox!! Luckily, I don't care about sports at all, and frankly, was pretty sick of all the local coverage. But that's another rant!

As for the Flats, they are pretty much dead. Too many shootings, muggings and drunks falling into the river. The hot spot now is the Warehouse District, around West 6th St. downtown.


----------



## muzzlet (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Sierra, will definitely give it a try and let you know!!!


----------



## Fred Manhed (Oct 27, 2007)

How did it come out? I have to agree with Sierra. That recipe is almost exactly the same one I have and I've made dozens of loaves! I've also had the Tastefully Simple beer bread and it was no better. What a rip off! Could anything be easier than beer bread?!


----------



## muzzlet (Oct 28, 2007)

Haven't made it yet Fred, but will definitely let you know! Yes, the TS one is a major ripoff!! But I'm just jealous because I didn't think of it first!!! LOL


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2007)

SierraCook said:


> muzzlet, try this recipe.  It is so fast and easy.  In fact I made a loaf last week to eat with chili.
> 
> Beer Bread


SC,
have a loaf in the oven as I write this..It is starting to give a yummy smell to the kitchen..Looking forward to a taste..Thanks for reminding me about this  great quick bread..
kades


----------

